# Help



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Trying to post pics for kim e coop but it keeps saying the pic is to big. Tried to resize on my computer but did not have any luck. Can e-mail pics if you can help. Thanks Coop


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

*photobucket.com*

Try uploading on photobucket.com It automatically resizes and lets you choose 3 different ways to use it in a post.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

there is a sight called landlord that can work for ya it has worked for me


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

You can email me the pics at [email protected] and I can do it.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

*help*

help a brother out


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

*Pics*

I tried a couple of different things but it keeps saying it is an invalid file type. I think it is coming up as a BMP file and not a jpeg.

I did get them resized and saved on my computer. I will try it later.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

*Here they are. Nice fish....*

Here they are. Nice fish.....


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Nice stringer, is there a report? Thanks


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice bass coop!!! 
I bey those came from right over your shoulder there in the ramp shot, huh??

Noel


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

This is unusual, got the pics but no report....lol. Any more info?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

They are good looking bass all right. What is up with all the horizontal lines under the lateral line?


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Great looking fish, Coop!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nspanntx;you Know A Great Day With A Good Buddy On The Colorado 6lb.test On A4& 1/2 Pole 3/8 Oz. Jig Head Or Less With A Panfish Assassin River Is Very Low.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*this is ur anwer for postin pics*

here it is the easyest bestest way www.lan-lord.net



haparks said:


> there is a sight called landlord that can work for ya it has worked for me


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Naparks; Yes Thanks For The Help


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

skeerterboy, thanks for doing the pics for me.di great again today no pics. but good fillets. thanks again. jwcoop


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Small mouth bass, maybe?



activescrape said:


> They are good looking bass all right. What is up with all the horizontal lines under the lateral line?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

by the tooth mark on the tongue looking at TXparks & wildlife book there spot or guadalupe bass and by the marks on the body could be wrong want be the 1st. later jwcoop


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*Are all of those black bass???? A few look like smally's.....*


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

No Blacks Look At The Book. Good Luck


----------

